# New forum software: on PC and on Mobile



## Fnaar (26 Nov 2011)

Put here as I think it might be a quick answer, rather than Know How: Computer section:
If I go to the forum on my mobile, and set it to mobile view, that's fine, but it also saves (bookmarked) PC version of forum as mobile view. So I change the view on the PC, then this sets mobile to the same view as on PC...  any ideas?


----------



## XmisterIS (26 Nov 2011)

A correctly written stylesheet should be written for all @media types. Bandwidth can be conserved using CSS includes to ensure that only the required style sheet for the current media is loaded.

(I'll get my coat and my tin hat ... )


----------



## StuAff (26 Nov 2011)

Shaun knows about this, auto-select of correct style isn't currently in the XenForo software's feature set but it has been requested & he'll let us know when/if it gets sorted. In the meantime, probably easiest to leave the mobile style as a default and switch back and forth on the PC if you so wish (i.e. switch to default style when you go to CC and switch it back before you finish). Mobile style's less of a pain on a PC/Mac than the other way round.


----------



## Fnaar (26 Nov 2011)

Okey doke, thanks StuAff (and XmisterIS)


----------



## Shaun (26 Nov 2011)

Moved here to keep with other software queries.

1.1 of the XF software is now complete so they'll be shortly starting work on extending the feature set.

Lots of people use mobile devices to access their favourite sites now and myself and others have expressed an interest in official support for device/computer detection and auto-style switching, so I would expect them to have it fairly high on their priority list.

The mobile style we're using has been created by a volunteer designer so that we can have at least a basic mobile support and as soon as it is available in the core I'll get it installed.

A long winded "It's coming" but as I use CC from my iPhone a fair bit it's something I'm interested in too. 

Tapatalk is available as an alternative, but as it is a paid app it will be down to individuals as to whether they want to make the investment.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

